# Baroque Keyboard Music Book



## Festus

Hello,
I know that I must be repeating a topic but after a search I found nothing. Please forgive me if I am posting about a topic which has previously been addressed.
I am looking for recommendations for a good Baroque keyboard music book - one which has various pieces by several composers.
Thanks,
festus
.


----------



## Taggart

Try the ABRSM Baroque Keyboard Pieces by Richard Jones - available in several volumes with difficulty ranging from easy to impossible.

Also Hinson - Anthology of Baroque Keyboard Music - Late Intermediate to Early Advanced Works by 42 Composers from d'Anglebert to Zipoli.

The ABRSM books each contain a selection of about 14 short pieces. Jones is an excellent editor.

The Hinson is good as a cheap collection of a lot of music. As well as short pieces, it has complete suites by Bach, Handel and others. The suggestions for ornamentation tend to be simpler than in the ABRSM books and I don't like his fingering as much. The edition I got had his DVD with performance suggestions and examples of Baroque dance to explain the dances in the suites.


----------



## Festus

Thanks for the suggestions; I did order the ABRSM book 1 and I am looking forward to learning from it.


----------

